# Deathwatch Army WIP



## timsmith (Nov 30, 2008)

Hi all.
Well im starting what i think to be a biggish project for me. Ive recently got back into 40k after about 5 years out. Ive just finnished a CSM army and a small GK force but want to start something new. So decided on a Deathwatch combat Partol army (ok i know about the fluff but will explain that part later on). I havent really done much converting with GS so be gentle lol.

So without further a do here are some picture's of my first scouts and a Captain. I will shortly paint and post my first tester model. C&C welcome.


----------



## White Knight (Apr 17, 2009)

Scouts? The Deathwatch doesn't have scouts. They have a routine of going in and just purging Xenos. Plus they only veterans,officers and librarians are allowed into the Deathwatch as its considered an honour to be part of it. Unless you mean scout as in a recon party. If you want to use scouts thats fine with me but their lower ballistic skill makes the kraken bolts less effecient. Thats my opinion. Good job with the models, especially the positions they are in.


----------



## timsmith (Nov 30, 2008)

Well im making it using the SM dex and the Deathwatch are gunna be used as Sternguard. As there not troops im taking the scouts to fill that role. The fluff is they have been on the world and have requested back and the deathwatch arrived with there strike team consisting of deathwatch(sternguard) with a few Landspeeders ect basiscally fast moving ect. I want to keep it relativly accurate in the fact that there will be no heavy veh's ect. Cheers for the comments.


----------



## Dezartfox (Jan 19, 2008)

White Knight said:


> Scouts? The Deathwatch doesn't have scouts. They have a routine of going in and just purging Xenos. Plus they only veterans,officers and librarians are allowed into the Deathwatch as its considered an honour to be part of it. Unless you mean scout as in a recon party. If you want to use scouts thats fine with me but their lower ballistic skill makes the kraken bolts less effecient. Thats my opinion. Good job with the models, especially the positions they are in.


Wasn't that space marine scout character asked to join/ served in the deathwatch


----------



## timsmith (Nov 30, 2008)

Right here is an update of the scout sergent. Be as critical as you like. I know the bent leg isnt perfect but ill get better lol. I'd like people's comments on the script writing on the knee cap as im not sure about it. More pictures to follow when i find the time to complete the squad. Thanks for looking.


----------



## Crimson_Chin (Feb 20, 2009)

Pretty, but I believe that an inquisition shoulder pad.

In fact I know it is, seeing as I used it on my inquisitor 

Very nice paint job. The dynamic pose of the model is really accentuated by the facial painting. The only thing I would suggest is some more color on the left shoulder pad, it looks almost like it was painted silver and then washed, and that is all. It would look great if you added some color to the =I= symbol and the band on the edge of the shoulder pad.

+rep


----------



## Wachaza (Mar 20, 2008)

Very nice. Really captures a sense of ,moevment in the positioning.


----------



## Salio (Mar 29, 2009)

Great work man, likin' the conversions and painting so far!


----------



## timsmith (Nov 30, 2008)

Thanks for all the comments guys much apreciated and many have been acted upon. Will hopefully have another guy done in the next few days.


----------



## timsmith (Nov 30, 2008)

Ok so here are some more updates. Been pretty busy with some grey knights for my other army but ill post what i have done plus some GK.

Here is my first completed deathwatch vet AKA sternguard and a couple more scouts painted and 1 converted. I tried a new techneque on the bolter so let me know your thoughts on that. thanks for looking


----------



## timsmith (Nov 30, 2008)

Ok here are the GK's ive been working on just 2 show you some of my other stuff. I hate painting normal marines thats why i love the deathwatch and grey knights.
As you can see i still have the heraldry to finnish on some of them. as always C&C welcome.

**Edit**
Please can some 1 tell me how to put the image's on the thread without using an attachment. like this chap has http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=33579


----------



## primeministersinsiter (May 31, 2009)

While I don't dig the barrettes and bare arms, the paint job and modelling jobs are great. Keep up the good work, brother.


----------



## fdshfn (Jun 24, 2009)

great job :good:


----------



## Fluff Master (Nov 11, 2008)

Have you read the BL Book Warrior Brood (by CS Goto)? Its about the Deathwatch and it might be worth a read for you. Anyway, all of your marines are wicked awesome cool super spectacular! Just thought i:d mention the book. 

Fluff Master


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Don't bother reading CS Goto's work. He's written a story, then replaced the original characters names with Marine, Eldar and Tyranids.

However, tim, the poses are out standing, nice job


----------

